# Homemade 48tb Enterprise Storage System

## momentics

would like to express the experience of building of 48tb storage system. This iron has 4xFC ports and 2xgigabit NICs (FC & iSCSI) and based on Gentoo x64 and SCST as a target platform.

Its details here - http://log.momentics.ru/homemade-48tb-enterprise-storage-system

I'd ask the community to review the article and probably to speed its writing up by asking questions... because I personally do not want to write this all to the bin while nobody are interested.

However the article is not complete, so I'd expect to fill gaps by answering questions.

Test results that were acquired by testing this device here http://log.momentics.ru/homemade-48tb-enterprise-storage-system/testirovanie

btw: written in Russian but contains lots of photos

it has a mirror thread in Russian here http://www.gentoo.ru/node/21360

Hope you like it - appreciate your comments.

Yours, momentics

----------

